# Setting up a css server- need help!



## Nick` (Jul 5, 2007)

Well i have setup a css server i run srcds.exe it says connection to steam servers successful, when i try to find the server through steam it doesn't show up the server only shows up on LAN, when i enter my ip to search for servers it doesn't find any, does anyone know if i have done something wrong? i have disabled my firewall opened all the required ports.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

You are lucky. I had the same problem and decided to make a tutorial on how to do it. Here it is: http://forums.techguy.org/games/654213-tutorial-create-counter-strike-server.html
Read it and you should be able to do it easily.

Good Luck


----------



## gomes (Dec 24, 2007)

sv_lan 0


----------

